# Amazon Wish List feature



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been trying to figure out how to add Kindle books to a Wish List at Amazon.com - no luck.  Can someone out there tell me if they have managed to get that feature to work?  The only choices I have when I pull up a Kindle title are "Buy with 1-click"  or "Try it for free."
I don't really want samples on the device, I just want a list of titles that I want to purchase later on down the road so it's easier to watch the prices.
Thanks,
Andra


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi Andra...welcome aboard. The only way to add to your wish list without sampling is to look at the customer reviews...from there you can add to your wish list.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, when you look at the reviews, a wish list button will magically appear, like this:


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you chynared21 and Leslie.  I knew there had to be a way to make it work.
Andra


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is a link, at Amazon, where you cam put a Wishlist button on your browser's toolbar. They walk you through each step of how to do it. I love having it because it is always right there and I never have to go looking for it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/wishlist/get-button/


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tc said:


> Here is a link, at Amazon, where you cam put a Wishlist button on your browser's toolbar. They walk you through each step of how to do it. I love having it because it is always right there and I never have to go looking for it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/wishlist/get-button/


I have added this feature as well. It really comes in handy when a book doesn't have a customer review!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link, TC. Been wondering about adding Kindle books to my wish list.  Cool .... Handy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, I have the tool bar and forget to use it!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I added the link to the tool bar and it's really neat.  For some reason it didn't occur to me that I could use it on Amazon's own website...
Thanks tc!
Andra


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Another reason I love KindleBoards!!! Always learning something new!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I use that link in my toolbar all the time.  I have 30 odd pages of Wish List.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting the Add the WishList Button to your browser link. Very cool! My DH however, is in trouble


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have using the comment feature when you click on the Add To Wish List button.  I am noting that a link to the book can be found on this board, which topic and which thread so that I will come back here to get the book and the board can get the credit.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tc said:


> I have using the comment feature when you click on the Add To Wish List button. I am noting that a link to the book can be found on this board, which topic and which thread so that I will come back here to get the book and the board can get the credit.


What a wonderful idea tc... do you mind if I steal borrow it??


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela, you can't take it but I will give to you.    I find that making those comments really help.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, tc! I did use that to make a comment once on a book to remind me it had bad formatting and left it on my Wish List so if I forgot and thouht about buying it again I would have the notes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tc said:


> I have using the comment feature when you click on the Add To Wish List button. I am noting that a link to the book can be found on this board, which topic and which thread so that I will come back here to get the book and the board can get the credit.


Great idea, TC!

I'm also going to "borrow" it!

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Speaking of Amazon Wish Lists, it would be a neat feature if there was a way somebody else could buy a Kindle book for you.  Perhaps Amazon could notify you by email that the book was waiting to be uploaded to your Kindle.

I was thinking about this because I review books for an Indie Book site called POD Book Reviews and More.  I'm still considering the purchase of a Kindle, but one item on my "disadvantage" list is that the Kindle would be no use to me in reviewing books.  Wouldn't it be great if the author could just buy the Kindle version for me, and I could upload it!  

I also review for Amazon Vine, and the same thing could apply there.  Since I started this reviewing hobby, my bookshelves are full to overflowing ...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> I was thinking about this because I review books for an Indie Book site called POD Book Reviews and More. I'm still considering the purchase of a Kindle, but one item on my "disadvantage" list is that the Kindle would be no use to me in reviewing books. Wouldn't it be great if the author could just buy the Kindle version for me, and I could upload it!


There is no reason the author cannot send you a copy of his work in the MobiPocket format, or Text, or PDF. He does not need to sell it to you via Amazon.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is no reason the author cannot send you a copy of his work in the MobiPocket format, or Text, or PDF. He does not need to sell it to you via Amazon.


Oh, I didn't think of that! That would probably suit the author, who would not have to mail out a copy of his/her physical book, and it would work even if the book did not exist in Kindle format.

Thanks! I'll add that into my "advantage" column then. (Extra thanks, because I was getting depressed over the lack of advantages ... and I really do want one!)


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

The wish list button on the toolbar is great because you can use it anywhere you go. If you see something at another website you want to buy someday just click on the wish list button and it adds it to your amazon wish list. Works great.


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally!  Thank you so much for the tips.  I've been using the "Save for Later" feature to track my Kindle book wishlist, but I hate that it's not accessible on my computer.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

dsalerni said:



> Wouldn't it be great if the author could just buy the Kindle version for me, and I could upload it!


I've received several ARC's and final books in mobi (PRC) format, as well as PDF's and DOC files that were easily converted. Instead of printing costs and overnight shipping, you can be reading the book with in a couple of minutes of the author deciding to send it to you (by email). If a publishing house wants to make sure only you read it, they can even email it straight to your kindle (for this, you have to authorize them to email the kindle - it doesn't accept emails except from those on the list, to prevent spam).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was finally able to do this. I fiqure out what I was doing wrong. After add to favorites I was not click on add to links


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

And to think, all this time, I have been simply adding the DTB to my wish list, as a reminder to buy it when it comes out on Kindle! Y'all are so helpful here!


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

tc said:


> I use that link in my toolbar all the time. I have 30 odd pages of Wish List.


I found the toolbar link too ... when I got frustrated trying to figure out how to add Kindle book selections to my wish list. It works anywhere, which is great even for free books at other sites that I want to download later or do a little more research on before I decide if it's "Kindle-worthy" (to quote Elaine from the old Seinfeld show).

Glynnis


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Question to all you savvy universal wish list users. I added the awesome link to my Links bar as per the directions on this thread and have added some items. But I was wondering if checking/opening just the wish list will show price changes.  For example, if I've put a book on there that I want to wait for the price to drop, will my wish list show that  on the front page or do I need to actually click on the title to see if the price has changed since I put it on my list.  None of my items have changed in price so  I haven't been able to determine this. 
Thanks in advance for you answers-LG


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> Question to all you savvy universal wish list users. I added the awesome link to my Links bar as per the directions on this thread and have added some items. But I was wondering if checking/opening just the wish list will show price changes. For example, if I've put a book on there that I want to wait for the price to drop, will my wish list show that on the front page or do I need to actually click on the title to see if the price has changed since I put it on my list. None of my items have changed in price so I haven't been able to determine this.
> Thanks in advance for you answers-LG


If it works like the regular wish list, it will show price changes.


----------

